# Help please - Phone stuck in dock mode



## shrike1978

My phone is stuck in dock mode, with what I'm pretty sure is a hardware problem. It will not come out of dock mode, even on reboot (it randomly goes into one of the two dock modes on boot), and I cannot connect via USB, even in download mode. It will charge by USB, and it will play sound through the dock, but it will not connect to a computer.

My problem is, I want to try to return it to Verizon, and since I'm running EP1W, it looks stock but I'm running imoseyon's Voodoo kernel, so my boot animation isn't stock, and I'd like to get the stock bootanimation back before I try to return it.

Any help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## charlie_c

Can you disable Voodoo/lagfix from Voodoo Control Plus and then install stock kernel from CWM?


----------



## shrike1978

charlie_c said:


> Can you disable Voodoo/lagfix from Voodoo Control Plus and then install stock kernel from CWM?


That's certainly doable. Is the stock kernel posted anywhere?


----------



## charlie_c

shrike1978 said:


> That's certainly doable. Is the stock kernel posted anywhere?


http://cl.ly/9s7d

imoseyon had it in the OP. Good luck!


----------



## shrike1978

charlie_c said:


> http://cl.ly/9s7d
> 
> imoseyon had it in the OP. Good luck!


Didn't even notice that. Thanks a bunch.

This definitely seems to be a short in the USB somewhere...now it's popping in and out of dock mode randomly.

I'll keep this updated as I deal with Verizon.


----------



## shrike1978

Like I said above, this morning, the phone was popping in and out of dock mode randomly. When it was in dock mode, it wouldn't come out. When it wasn't, it wouldn't go into dock mode even when plugged into a dock. On the way back from lunch, it wasn't in dock mode. I put it in my car dock and cycled the plug a few times and got nothing. When I was almost back to the office, I decided to give it one last try...unplugged it and plugged it back in and it worked...it went into car dock mode. Unplugged and it came out. Plugged in and it went back in. It seems to be working fine *right now*. I'm definitely leaning toward this being a USB hardware issue. I can't test USB connectivity right now, but I will after work tonight. I'm going to try to clean the USB port the best I can tonight and wait and see if it keeps working.


----------



## VonnerNIX

Kinda off topic, but what car dock did you get?


----------



## shrike1978

VonnerNIX said:


> Kinda off topic, but what car dock did you get?


I use Car Home Ultra. It's not free, but it's worth the money, and it you get a 30 day free trial to make up your mind.


----------



## shrike1978

There is an update to this issue in imoseyon's GB kernel thread in development. I've seemingly linked the issue to it.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...d-stock-repacked-v2.0.4voodoo-9-10-11)/page34


----------



## shrike1978

So, the hardware seems to definitely be the issue. Called Verizon and they've issues a replacement.


----------



## shrike1978

If you meant the physical dock, I got the official Sammy dock from Verizon. I get a 25% accessory discount through my company.


----------

